# Macco grinder (Obel?) refurb query



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

My brother and sister in-laws recently bought out an existing small independent cafe. They wisely chose to throw the old grinder that came with it into the closet and bought what I think is a rebranded Mazzer Major as their primary grinder.

As they could only afford one new grinder they can't do specialty / single origin and struggle even for decaf (basically they pregrind that). Since the old grinder does actually work I thought I would do it up for them for decaf or whatnot, effectively making a low volume secondary grinder for them to use.

So I've stripped it down and half finished cleaning it, will do a couple of easy mods for lower volume activity, but obviously want to change the burrs too. Now this thing is a bit eclectic and I've never heard of or seen such a grinder. It's branded as Macco (a New Zealand name perhaps), which as near as googling the chassis part number, EB082, informs me it looks like that is actually an Obel OBE01. I think. Could anyone confirm my suspicions based on experience I lack?

I need to source the right burrs in NZ fairly quickly as my holiday is up in two weeks and I have to head home to London. Although worse case my father in law can just install them after I leave.

I believe the burrs I need are 0BEB08, such as https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/Mobile/en/Obel-Grinder-Burrs-Pavoni-Zip-Pair-LH-64x38x9mm---0BEB08/m-m-2701.aspx

Does that sound right to folks?

Thanks in advance for any insight you may have!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Take an old one off, if its



64mm, internal diamenter 38mm, thk 9mm, 3 holes.

then your spot on with the burr you have found - these grinders also come up for sale as the Pavoni Zip - so may be easier to search in NZ for burrs for the Zip

such as https://www.espresso.co.nz/parts/coffee-grinder-parts/coffee-grinder-burrs/grinder-burrs-obel-64x38x9mm-3-holes-pair-left/
​


----------

